# Are Slips Dead?



## Karren (Jun 21, 2007)

Well i grew up wearing slips under ever dress I owned and I still do.... Just doesn't feel righ without one... And I'm having a hard time finding department stores locally that carry slips anymore...

So do you wear slips?

Love Karren


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 21, 2007)

I feel like they are dead. I mean i see people wearing them as dresses. lol Im only 23 but i remember when i was smaller i used to wear them and they were my moms. Since she was tiny i could fit them. lol but now i just dont think many people wear them.

everything is about spanx now to hold in stuff so mayb thats the new slip?


----------



## katnahat (Jun 21, 2007)

I remember when I was young I would wear a slip with dresses. I always hated slips. I don't own one now. I can't think of an instance where I would wear one either.


----------



## Saje (Jun 21, 2007)

Never had one unless I count the stuff (lingerie and nightees) that I wear without the dress


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 21, 2007)

my english isnt good .. i duno what it is !


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a couple, but I honestly don't know why. My mom always tells me to wear them. It's just so you can't see underwear through your dress, right? With all the new underwear technology and colors made to match skin tones, I don't think slips are necessary anymore.


----------



## Karren (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know about hiding my underware but a slip just seems to make the dress I'm wearing hang better.... At least on me... Especially when your moving around... I have a half dozen slips... One an antique... Just feels good on I guess...

There's a LG dryer comercial on TV that shows a woman in a teal dress.... And when she gets home she takes the dress off and tosses in the dryer to freshen it up... And she's wearing a slip... Guess if she had on a bra and a thong that they wouldn't let them air it on TV... Lol

Karren


----------



## xEdenx (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow i have never even seen a slip in real life.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh man! I'm wearing one today under my all white sundress!! ;-)


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 21, 2007)

I still wear them too. My friend told me not to with a certain skirt, and I told her, "My mommy taught me that any clothing without two legs to it has to have a slip under it." She rolled her eyes at me LOL!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 21, 2007)

I've never worn one.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 21, 2007)

As a kid my grandma used to make me wear them, but after I started wearing a bra I never wore a slip again. I have a lot of slips but I like sleeping in them..... a la Elizabeth Taylor....heheh.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well i grew up wearing slips under ever dress I owned and I still do.... Just doesn't feel righ without one... And I'm having a hard time finding department stores locally that carry slips anymore...
So do you wear slips?

Love Karren

Ditto! I still wear slips to this day!


----------



## Nox (Jun 21, 2007)

I love slips! My mother and grandma always called it a "chemise" though.


----------



## monniej (Jun 21, 2007)

ok, so maybe i'm dating myself, but i do own slips and i think every young woman should make the investment. with all the slinky, clingy dresses and light weight fabrics a slip is definitely in order. i don't want to see your thong through your clothes! jmho~

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I still wear them too. My friend told me not to with a certain skirt, and I told her, "My mommy taught me that any clothing without two legs to it has to have a slip under it." She rolled her eyes at me LOL! good for you!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 21, 2007)

I wear one when I wear a dress.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 21, 2007)

I have several. I have a couple full slips and a couple skirt slips. I have them in white, beige, black, and offwhite. I think they're very sexy and practical. Mine all have girly lace at the bottom, and at the top on the full ones. Sometimes when I wear knee length skirts i'll let a little of the lace from the bottom peek out if the colors coordinate. Or if the dress is a v-neck a little bit of lace will show at the top. They're also really important if you are wearing a dress or skirt that is kind of thin because it allows the fabric to lay smoother and hide and lines from your undergarments and also saves you from being over exposed if the light hits you and you realize your dress is kind of see through. I also think they're really sexy when you take of your dress at the end of the day and hang out in your lil slip dress, or even sleep in it if it's comfy.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, I have slips! They help reduce the static cling on some dresses too and I like the way they feel against my skin rather than the dress fabric!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 21, 2007)

i think they are vanishing but ive seen some very cute ones at american apparel and urban outfitters. i want them. i have a few white things that are seethrough and no matter what kind of undies i wear theyd be showing through so it's necessary.


----------



## can021892 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think they're vanishing but I still where mine when needed


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 21, 2007)

i wore them when i was younger but i dont currently own any but i dont dress up that often so i dont really need them.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 21, 2007)

Slips I wore them as a little girl growing up but as I got older and under garments are seamless now no need too. Its sexy to sleep in them though.

*Babyangel.*


----------



## ivette (Jun 21, 2007)

i have a couple around. i wear them occassionally if i have too. not often

though


----------



## Karren (Jun 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As a kid my grandma used to make me wear them, but after I started wearing a bra I never wore a slip again. I have a lot of slips but I like sleeping in them..... a la Elizabeth Taylor....heheh. I'll bet Elvira wears one under that slinky black costume!! lol

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have several. I have a couple full slips and a couple skirt slips. I have them in white, beige, black, and offwhite. I think they're very sexy and practical. Mine all have girly lace at the bottom, and at the top on the full ones. Sometimes when I wear knee length skirts i'll let a little of the lace from the bottom peek out if the colors coordinate. Or if the dress is a v-neck a little bit of lace will show at the top. They're also really important if you are wearing a dress or skirt that is kind of thin because it allows the fabric to lay smoother and hide and lines from your undergarments and also saves you from being over exposed if the light hits you and you realize your dress is kind of see through. I also think they're really sexy when you take of your dress at the end of the day and hang out in your lil slip dress, or even sleep in it if it's comfy. I agree... The feeling of a slip is wonderful....

Love Karren


----------



## freestyler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have one but it gets very little use, there is the odd dress which really needs it underneath but if not then I dont bother. Tends to get used as a nightdress instead.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 22, 2007)

I used to wear slips underneath my dresses when I went to church as a little girl. I don't bother now, though.


----------



## rodenbach (Jun 22, 2007)

I only wear one if my skirt/dress is see through.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 22, 2007)

I have one skirt slip, but rarely wear it. I think a slip is only necessary if the dress is see-through in strong sunlight. lol.

I think slips started going out when wearing stalkings/nylons went out. Since people rarely wear stalkings anymore, there's no need for a slip to reduce static cling from the stalkings.

Personally, I never liked wearing slips because it seemed like an excess layer of clothing to me. Not to mention it was embarrassing if the slip ever showed!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Dead


----------



## chocobon (Jun 23, 2007)

I only have two and I wear them with sheer fabric dresses or skirts!


----------



## sliplovin66 (Jun 24, 2007)

Karen. If your looking for slips in Excellent condition. Please visit my Ebay store "The Slip Shop" where you will find a variety of slips that may meet your needs.

I will be listing many more in the near future.

P.S. I think a fullslip or a half slip with a matching cami or bra in one of the sexiest pieces of lingerie a woman can wear. It turns me on to no end. Especially when a little bit of the lace can be seen under the dress or skirt. WOW WOW WOW!!!!!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 24, 2007)

there is a PLACE for slips!!! i have many slips in nude and black and in different shapes (tight, flowy, skirt length, with slits)...


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

i adore slips, theyre so feminine and remind me of old-style glamour when women really knew how to dress!

try some vintage stores for satin slips, ive seen some lush weird coloured ones that can even double up as summer dresses!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 24, 2007)

I do own one, and in special circumstances I'd wear them, like a extra clingy dress or whatever, but most of my skirts are lined, which is like a slip.

I think it's kind of sexy to wear one, like it's unexpected. I'd wear one to my wedding (or lots of petticoats!) but yeah, I wouldn't really wear one mostly, unless I was wearing a white dress or something.

So yup, I think they're kind of dead




but then so is chivalry and so are manners!


----------

